# Chicks are growing up



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The march and April chicks are growing up. 6 definite cockerals so far. I an pretty sure I will have more once the april batch gets bigger..dad is a legbar, mothers are ameracauna, olive egger and bantam easter egger,and rhode island red.. check out the funky colors I got


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww, they are beautiful colors!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Great color spectrum but I am sure you are disappointed at the number of boys!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Well you know what Forrest's Mother said..."funky is as funky does" or something to that effect. I think they are awesome, congratulations.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks all. Yeah all the boys are not whst I wanted lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't care what anybody else says but sometimes my mutts turn out prettier than the full blooded ones.I have a BEAUTIFUL silver EE/Cochin mix you wouldn't believe.I keep meaning to take pics of them now that they are 3 mos old but the whole process just aggravates me to no end.Took me over 2 hours to post pics on craigslist and I was ready to start throwing things,especially the lap top.LOL


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So if you want exotic looking using an EE and cross it with something.... I just posted my silkie EE crosses. WOW are they crazy looking! These ones are wonderful too! Absolutely LOVE the calico one! And it's beard!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep cross an ee with a cool rooster and get all sorts of colors


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I crossed an ameracauna with my legbar roo- got this one










As a chick and now 3 months old, a black grey chick


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The gray/blue one is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Another shot. I'm really hoping she is a female, I have another one that looks pullwt so I'm hoping she is too.


----------

